# iJust 3 Has Arrived - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (23/4/18)

Hot off its debut at the 2018 Shenzhen Vape Expo, Sir Vape brings you the new iJust 3 with its new
mesh style coil system which produces great flav and impressive cloud production. Go check them out here:

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-ijust-3-kit

Reactions: Like 4


----------

